
Ask HN: What other problems or purpose is Google Search solving for you? - sharedmocha
Most of us use google search for finding something on the internet. 
Apart from searching i do use it for &#x27;auto correction&#x27; of sentences. I do this by copy pasting small sentence into search bar and letting google search correct spelling mistakes or grammar.<p>If you are using google search for other purpose you can share them below so others can use it.
======
AjJi
calculator, timezone & currency conversions

